# EFF launching campaign against content policing by ISPs



## clitwaves420 (Dec 2, 2022)

International Coalition of Rights Groups Call on Internet Infrastructure Providers to Avoid Content Policing
					

San Francisco—Internet infrastructure services—the heart of a secure and resilient internet where free speech and expression flows—should continue to focus their energy on making the web an essential resource for users and, with rare exceptions, avoid content policing. Such intervention often...




					www.eff.org
				











						International Coalition of Rights Groups Call on Internet Infrastruct…
					

archived 2 Dec 2022 14:30:35 UTC




					archive.ph
				






Spoiler: Local Archive







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			













						Protect the Stack
					

Providers of internet infrastructure services are under pressure to play a greater role in policing online content and participation. This is a dangerous trend that must end now.



					protectthestack.org
				











						Protect the Stack
					

archived 2 Dec 2022 15:04:52 UTC




					archive.ph
				






Spoiler: Local Archive







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			





The EFF is on record as pro-trans and anti-kiwi but they understand what's at stake here.

William Roper: “So, now you give the Devil the benefit of law!”
Sir Thomas More: “Yes! What would you do? Cut a great road through the law to get after the Devil?”
William Roper: “Yes, I'd cut down every law in England to do that!”
Sir Thomas More: “Oh? And when the last law was down, and the Devil turned 'round on you, where would you hide, Roper, the laws all being flat? This country is planted thick with laws, from coast to coast, Man's laws, not God's! And if you cut them down, and you're just the man to do it, do you really think you could stand upright in the winds that would blow then? Yes, I'd give the Devil benefit of law, for my own safety's sake!”

- Robert Bolt, A Man for All Seasons


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 2, 2022)

Seems like there's at least some sanity left in the world


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Dec 2, 2022)

The EFF is doing God's work.  Always remember that precedent matters.


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2022)

EFF has to suck tranny dick as hard as possible to avoid being called fascists but they manage to convey their point effectively.


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Dec 2, 2022)

A refreshing breath of sanity in clown world.


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Dec 2, 2022)

> While the call to enlist the full “stack” in the fight to end harmful speech may be understandable in some cases


And here’s the Achilles’s heel.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 2, 2022)

> - Robert Bolt, A Man for All Seasons



You are a man of taste and discretion. I fucking love that quote, even if it didn't turn out all too well for More in the end.

It is not for the speech that they have sought our blood, but because we would not bend to the trannies.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Dec 2, 2022)

Never thought I'd die fighting side by side with an EFF.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 2, 2022)

DwayneTheSockJohnson said:


> And here’s the Achilles’s heel.


Sure, if you only read half of the first sentence of the pre-amble, it looks pretty bad, but if you just take your time to read a few words after that comma, you'll see why you're a fucking retard.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 2, 2022)

Let the countdown to the EFF pulling a Matthew Price begin.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 2, 2022)

Trannies will turn on the EFF as enabling the murder of their fellow child predators. I don't know why they even bother trying to appeal to these sex pests.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> EFF has to suck tranny dick as hard as possible to avoid being called fascists but they manage to convey their point effectively.


They're not going to get the benefit of the doubt for doing so.  The troons will just call them Nazis anyway.  It was still the right choice, though, because actually sane people, if any of those still exist, will recognize it as the lunacy it is.


----------



## KiislovaReloaded (Dec 2, 2022)

The EFF is my only remaining "civil rights" organization on my "still credible" list. The rest are just rules for thee~


----------



## Rain Team Pepe (Dec 2, 2022)

The need for free speech is absolute.
This is good.


----------



## surprisemfka (Dec 2, 2022)

Terminally online trannies on (even more) suicide watch


----------



## Barry McKockner (Dec 2, 2022)

Ah, seems they actually saw the long gone dong campaign to harass teir 1s and realized the horrible precedent that sets.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Dec 2, 2022)

I dont get the impression that the EFF is our friend or that I should have any faith in them to stand up to bullies.  We will be one of those exceptions theyre talking about.


----------



## DYLAN ‘DIELAWN’ VOLK (Dec 2, 2022)

I want to believe they have good intentions. But them being based in San Francisco gives very "plz don't take our fetish porn" vibes. Strange bedfellows I suppose?

ETA fetish porn is free speech I guess so I'm a hypocrite


----------



## Justanotherguy (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> EFF has to suck tranny dick as hard as possible to avoid being called fascists but they manage to convey their point effectively.


May God watch over them as they suck that dick in the fight against censorship.


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2022)

ForTheHoard said:


> I dont get the impression that the EFF is our friend or that I should have any faith in them to stand up to bullies.  We will be one of those exceptions theyre talking about.











						The Internet Is Not Facebook: Why Infrastructure Providers Should Stay Out of Content Policing
					

Cloudflare’s recent headline-making decision to refuse its services to KiwiFarms—a site notorious for allowing its users to wage harassment campaigns against trans people—is likely to lead to more calls for infrastructure companies to police online speech. Although EFF would shed no tears at the...




					www.eff.org


----------



## Takodachi (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm intrigued but not really hopeful, all it takes is one loud tranny to bring their house of cards down.
Until we can join the bankers' roblox servers, drag them to the streets and force them to impartially do their job under the threat of being banned from roblox life, nothing will change.


----------



## jimmybags (Dec 2, 2022)

ForTheHoard said:


> I dont get the impression that the EFF is our friend or that I should have any faith in them to stand up to bullies.  We will be one of those exceptions theyre talking about.


I have a feeling their definition of “rare” is not rare at all. I guess we’ll have to see.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 2, 2022)

Really hoping they don’t go back on their word and invoke some kind of bullshit clause.


----------



## JOHN SHRIMP DOE (Dec 2, 2022)

I want to believe I really do.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 2, 2022)

Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> The EFF is doing God's work.  Always remember that precedent matters.


EFF makes a lot of pronouncements on Internet freedom issues. Whether or not anybody cares is another story. Their court battles and amicus curiae briefs are probably more useful.


----------



## scallion (Dec 2, 2022)

> and infrastructure companies should not intervene voluntarily


It'd be ridiculous if you were caught saying nigger online and Duke Energy dumps coal ash into your nearest river and disconnects your home's electricity, so why should ISPs be able to do the equivalent?
This whole discourse is demoralizing but I'm glad to see there's at least one NPO with a semblance of foresight.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 2, 2022)

EFF are amazing, they're what the ACLU used to be. Remember to send some shekels their way boyos:  Donate to the EFF


----------



## grapeshark77 (Dec 2, 2022)

Agreed, they're as close to the old ACLU as you can get. They're very much a “I disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it” type of organization.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 2, 2022)

Well, I needed a positive article today. Nice to hear things are being taken seriously. I can only be cautious, but that's better than full on blackpill.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 2, 2022)

JOHN SHRIMP DOE said:


> I want to believe I really do.


Me too. Me too.


grapeshark77 said:


> Agreed, they're as close to the old ACLU as you can get. They're very much a “I disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it” type of organization.


If they really are that, I’ll be pleasantly surprised. Perhaps I’ve become too pessimistic.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 2, 2022)

I've been supporting these guys since 2010.

Glad they haven't given up the good fight yet.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 2, 2022)

Protect the Stack blurb has trouble referencing Daily Stormer/8chan:


> And Cloudflare, which provides a variety of services, including protections from DDoS attacks, reports that, after it withdrew security services from *a neo-Nazi site conspiracy theory site*, it saw a dramatic increase in requests from authoritarian regimes that it do the same with respect to human rights organizations.


Cuckfae blog:


> In 2017, we terminated the neo-Nazi troll site The Daily Stormer. And in 2019, we terminated the conspiracy theory forum 8chan.


BTW when will the madattheinternet.com domain get sorted out?


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> EFF has to suck tranny dick as hard as possible to avoid being called fascists but they manage to convey their point effectively.


Cock is cock though. Take it when you can get it.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 2, 2022)

“I may not agree with you, but I will defend to the death your right to make an ass of yourself.” – *Oscar Wilde*


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 2, 2022)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Trannies will turn on the EFF as enabling the murder of their fellow child predators. I don't know why they even bother trying to appeal to these sex pests.


I don’t think it’s so much an appeal to the trannies themselves as it is a way to bolster their defense in the eyes of outsiders for when the trannies inevitably go apeshit on them.

Kind of like how everyone who even remotely tried to criticize CloudFlare’s decision a few months back had to preface it with “Doxing is abhorrent and Kiwi Farms is a terrible website full of evil people, BUT…” just so somebody might put down the pitchfork and hear them out for five minutes.


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 2, 2022)

I find it hard to believe that the people this article is aimed at don't already know this, I think they just don't care. The feelings and more importantly reputation of not just people like Long Gone Dong Jones but the whole movement that spawned these freaks is more important than profit or ethics. So good luck with this campaign.

Also it's fucking hilarious that all the discussion over this site is about troons and how it affects them. No one in the media gives a shit about hundreds of people we discus or alog that aren't dickless clowns.


----------



## Rungle (Dec 2, 2022)

The internet might be an outlet for "hate and bigotry", but free speech includes the very broad term of hate speech.
If people don't have an outlet digitally then they will bring hate to reality.

The more trannies want to taint things with their lunacy, the more hatred there will be.

You can be a tranny without doing any of this shit, nobody is immune of being made fun of and ridiculed.

You should live in the world's reality then bring the world to your own reality.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 2, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> I find it hard to believe that the people this article is aimed at don't already know this, I think they just don't care. The feelings and more importantly reputation of not just people like Long Gone Dong Jones but the whole movement that spawned these freaks is more important than profit or ethics. So good luck with this campaign.
> 
> Also it's fucking hilarious that all the discussion over this site is about troons and how it affects them. No one in the media gives a shit about hundreds of people we discus or alog that aren't dickless clowns.


All the animals are equal, but the pigs are a bit more equal than the rest.


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Dec 2, 2022)

There are not enough zipper-tits and ground beef crotches on planet Earth for them to have so much say on the internet.
About time someone they trust took them down a notch.


----------



## Xiaoren (Dec 2, 2022)

Taking a stance like this requires unflinching dedication in the face of harsh societal critique, something it seems the EFF can't stand up to. I'm forced to take a position of "I wish you luck", but not really feel anything more than that. I might be compelled to donate in the past, but they lost any of that faith, I think they'll just buckle.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 2, 2022)

I like it how they go extremely far out of the way, taking a detour through the Grand Canyon, to avoid mentioning the Kiwifarms & Cloudflare consent accident problem.

Better than nothing I suppose, but a half-measure at best.

Josh how does kiwifarms.net become a signatory at the bottom of https://protectthestack.org/?


----------



## Kiwi Fairy With Bow (Dec 2, 2022)

This is nice to see tbh. However it goes I do like to see people seeing through the bullshit that is going on


----------



## Tree (Dec 2, 2022)

Takodachi said:


> I'm intrigued but not really hopeful, all it takes is one loud tranny to bring their house of cards down.
> Until we can join the bankers' roblox servers, drag them to the streets and force them to impartially do their job under the threat of being banned from roblox life, nothing will change.


Sounds a  bit lenient.

As for that quote about cutting down laws being scary and bad: we've already cut down many of the laws that protect us from the devil and many laws put in their place are the devil's own.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Dec 2, 2022)

Very promising.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 2, 2022)

Based EFF. Fuck trannies and fuck all the cowards who bent the knee to Lucas Roberts and consent accident enjoyer Elliot Jones.


----------



## cgk qqq (Dec 2, 2022)

a reminder that the EFF cares more about software freedom more than the FSF will ever care in their life.

"if you want to give money to an organization that does good - give it to the EFF. The FSF is full of crazy bigoted people"


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 2, 2022)

surprisemfka said:


> Terminally online trannies on (even more) suicide watch


IE: We'll watch them commit suicide.


----------



## George Lucas (Dec 2, 2022)

Does the EFF have any teeth anymore? Last I heard from them they got outplayed during the browser wars and now we all have DRM on our browsers.


----------



## Stop Sign (Dec 2, 2022)

Looks promising, but I'm a bit worried about the "rare exceptions" part.
The first thing that comes to my mind, of course, is child pornography and terrorism: nuking pedo and terrorist havens is always a good thing.

But my question is: how much the definition of "rare exceptions" can be stretched? One could say that, based on the examples above, the exceptions are when "things done online actually hurt people in real life", but don't forget that there are people out there who claim that dissenting opinions can lead people to suicide, and I'm sure that there are some thin-skinned, mentally ill people out there who have actually anhero'd because on online criticism.
What I'm trying to say is that we're venturing in a mined territory. Let's hope they come up with a bullet-proof definition of  "rare exceptions" (but I'm not very optimistic about that - legally speaking, no definition is bullet-proof when there are enough people/enough money against it).


----------



## St.Davis (Dec 2, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Sure, if you only read half of the first sentence of the pre-amble, it looks pretty bad, but if you just take your time to read a few words after that comma, you'll see why you're a fucking retard.



A following sentence does read "Subject to rare exceptions, governments should not require such interventions and infrastructure companies should not intervene voluntarily.", however. The fact they still entertain that there are "Rare Exceptions" (Which are seemingly not made explicit) is concerning, regardless of whether the gist of the paragraph is that "Kiwifarms shouldnt be deplatformed."

I might also argue that the qualifier "Voluntarily" is also an issue, in the nebulous sense that it invites legal regulation. I will admit this part of my analysis is being rather uncharitable though.


----------



## Rudolf's Friend (Dec 2, 2022)

I confused this group with those commies in South Africa who want to murder all the white people when I first saw the name.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 2, 2022)

The "little people" having an unfiltered voice is opposed to tyranny.



Cold Root Beer said:


> A refreshing breath of sanity in clown world.


You know it's a Clown World when supporting free speech is called "fascist" or "Nazi" or other such soy BS.


----------



## Stop Sign (Dec 2, 2022)

Sorry for double post, but I have a little clarification about the supposed hatred for trannies here on Kiwifarms.
I haven't read all the threads in the Stinkditch section, but considering what I read, I think that the "KF hates trans people!" statement is completely wrong.
I haven't seen the farms go after a "normal" (if we could say so) tranny: for normal, I mean a person who decides to transition and go on with his life. I still think that a person who cuts his dick off is mentally ill, but if their mental illness ends there, there's no problem for me: they can do what they want with their bodies.

When I see the farms opening a thread about a tranny, his tranny-dom is never the main point. The person deserves a thread because:
- is grooming minors;
- attempts to make minors transition behind their parents' backs;
- is a grifter who abuses GoFundMe to suck off people's money;
- is attempting to silence dissent and reasonable discussion about transgenderism;
- rapes or attempts to rape people;
- invades women's online spaces and demands to be accepted without discussion;
- involves himself in autistic internet drama with youtubers, bloggers, real life celebrities, etc.;
Considering all of this, it looks like that their tranny-dom is only a crazy addition to a list of far worse actions that the person has made.
If a person who does all of the above wasn't a tranny, but a cis-hetero man, wouldn't he have a thread on here? I think he would.

That's why the whole "KF hates trans people!" narrative falls apart.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> The Internet Is Not Facebook: Why Infrastructure Providers Should Stay Out of Content Policing
> 
> 
> Cloudflare’s recent headline-making decision to refuse its services to KiwiFarms—a site notorious for allowing its users to wage harassment campaigns against trans people—is likely to lead to more calls for infrastructure companies to police online speech. Although EFF would shed no tears at the...
> ...





> A site notorious for allowing it's users to wage harassment campaigns against trans people



Why are you letting that stand? That's pure misrepresentation. It's literally the other way around: we're here, minding our own business and saying what we want and _they're_ shitting on _ our_ carpet.

We have openly posted rules against that.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 2, 2022)

The Poor Kiwifarms is once more Voldemort. Implied but never mentioned.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Dec 2, 2022)

Lol, get rektd No-Dong.


----------



## I Can Smell My Balls (Dec 2, 2022)

This was submitted on hackernews two hours ago and there’s not a single comment yet. What a bunch of fags.


----------



## St.Davis (Dec 2, 2022)

Stop Sign said:


> Sorry for double post, but I have a little clarification about the supposed hatred for trannies here on Kiwifarms.
> I haven't read all the threads in the Stinkditch section, but considering what I read, I think that the "KF hates trans people!" statement is completely wrong.
> I haven't seen the farms go after a "normal" (if we could say so) tranny: for normal, I mean a person who decides to transition and go on with his life. I still think that a person who cuts his dick off is mentally ill, but if their mental illness ends there, there's no problem for me: they can do what they want with their bodies.
> 
> ...



We know that, they know that, but the narrative of "Kiwifarms goes after people JUST because they're trans!!" is an effective bludgeon. Nobody actually believes it to be true, apart from the niggercattle who get their information from Tranny idealogues and journoscum.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 2, 2022)

Always good to see some positive news in Clown World.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 2, 2022)

Sir Thomas Moore is a good example of a man who, even though he lost his life standing for truth and justice, history has now honored and remembered for six hundred years for his integrity.

Take heed all you vicious authoritarians and censors who want to destroy people that disagree with you yet still believe you stand “on the right side of history.”


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 2, 2022)

Accept Only Substitutes said:


> Lol, get rektd No-Dong.


I have to wonder what he's thinking. He has to know this is because of his shenanigans. That level of institutional attention has to make him feel a phantom boner. 

On the other hand they don't agree with him and he knows this is a direct slap across the face.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Dec 2, 2022)

dissuade*


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Dec 2, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I have to wonder what he's thinking. He has to know this is because of his shenanigans. That level of institutional attention has to make him feel a phantom boner.
> 
> On the other hand they don't agree with him and he knows this is a direct slap across the face.


He's seething. They didn't mention us by name _and_ they disagree with him. All of his "hard work" was literally for nothing. KF still lives and there's institutional push back against his type of crusade. 

The stars aligned briefly to where it looked like censorship was going to win. Then KF came back up, companies started telling him to pound sand, and Musk took over Twitter. Free speech as a culture rides again. 

I'm probably optimistic here but I don't think such a perfect storm of the last few months wrt internet censorship in general will happen again. Obviously the trannies are going to keep trying, but I don't think they'll succeed in getting wrongthink off the internet again.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 2, 2022)

Stop Sign said:


> Sorry for double post, but I have a little clarification about the supposed hatred for trannies here on Kiwifarms.
> I haven't read all the threads in the Stinkditch section, but considering what I read, I think that the "KF hates trans people!" statement is completely wrong.
> I haven't seen the farms go after a "normal" (if we could say so) tranny: for normal, I mean a person who decides to transition and go on with his life. I still think that a person who cuts his dick off is mentally ill, but if their mental illness ends there, there's no problem for me: they can do what they want with their bodies.
> 
> ...


I don't know if that's really true.

The main reason KF doesn't hate trans people is because KF isn't a hive mind. There are absolutely people on the site who are extremely offended just by the idea of a man calling himself a woman, and there are threads where the main discussion is just malding over the fact someone's trans.

Nobody should feel the need to engage in apologetics or produce some Tumblr-style moral justification.

Individuals of interest are on here because some number of people want to post about them, and people should have the right to express things without righteous cause. Whether or not anyone hates transexuals is irrelevant to actual content policing; the response to disliking someone's opinions is to say you think their opinions are stupid, not to muzzle them.


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 2, 2022)

While the EFF doesn't seem to have teeth (browser wars anyone?) this is better than nothing. At the very least it will make trannies seethe and it's always a good thing.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 2, 2022)

ACLU used to stand up for free speech, no matter how reprehensible it might be, until the trannies infiltrated and perverted their mission.
How long will the EFF last until one of their own reveals their mental illness?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 2, 2022)

Chan the Wizard said:


> ACLU used to stand up for free speech, no matter how reprehensible it might be, until the trannies infiltrated and perverted their mission.
> How long will the EFF last until one of their own reveals their mental illness?


It wasn't the trannies in the ACLU, it was all that left wing donor class money. Melinda gates, Bezos' ex-whore, etc.


----------



## George Lucas (Dec 2, 2022)

Stop Sign said:


> Sorry for double post, but I have a little clarification about the supposed hatred for trannies here on Kiwifarms.
> I haven't read all the threads in the Stinkditch section, but considering what I read, I think that the "KF hates trans people!" statement is completely wrong.
> I haven't seen the farms go after a "normal" (if we could say so) tranny: for normal, I mean a person who decides to transition and go on with his life. I still think that a person who cuts his dick off is mentally ill, but if their mental illness ends there, there's no problem for me: they can do what they want with their bodies.
> 
> ...


I hate trans people.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 2, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> I hate trans people.


I don't.
BAM narrative destroyed.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 2, 2022)

I just find it rather hard to believe that we need to tell ISPs to stop acting like they are a “Brave New World” style government that gets to silence and suppress freedom of expression/opinion and act as if they are a betterment to society.

Salman Rushdie said it best:


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 2, 2022)

Did Jihadi Josh get in touch with Corynne McSherry as he said we would during one of his streams? Could this be the end result or perhaps a side effect of their fruitful/fruitless/futile communication? Tune in to never find out!


----------



## robobobo (Dec 2, 2022)

The EFF doesn't like us.  But we're a forum full of speds and assholes who call people niggerfaggots, so few people out there actually do like us.  I wouldn't bet money that the EFF would stand up for us if their backs were really against the wall, but they do actually push for what they say they stand for, so credit where credit's due.  They're the only charity I donate to aside from the local food bank.  I used to also donate to the Internet Archive, but that stopped when they caved to troons and censored us.


----------



## DrNow (Dec 2, 2022)

This document is a pretty devastating blow to the aspirations of these censorious scumbags. I talked about wanting a single document that could be easily shared and replicated and did some writing, and whilst I'd like to do more with this just for my own enjoyment, I think this statement can be presented to pretty much anybody screaming 'shut it down'.  There's no counterpoint to this from the troon army. They have nothing but hysterics.


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Why are you letting that stand? That's pure misrepresentation. It's literally the other way around: we're here, minding our own business and saying what we want and _they're_ shitting on _ our_ carpet.


Cuz they're just repeating media lies and I have no say over it. What am I supposed to do? Sue them?


----------



## Well Intentioned (Dec 2, 2022)

ForTheHoard said:


> I dont get the impression that the EFF is our friend or that I should have any faith in them to stand up to bullies.  We will be one of those exceptions theyre talking about.


Strong ACLU supporting Skokie marchers vibes.

Remember when the ACLU actually cared about constitutional issues?

Also, their education campaigns against the RIAA and Net Neutrality had massive reach/impact. There's a lot of potential for informing the general public of what exactly is going on. I liked the examples about DNS Abuse in Africa that were cited (although I get the average person reading that shit won't give 2 fucks and not make the connection.)


----------



## Devious Dave (Dec 2, 2022)

This is off topic but during the Kanye Alex Jones interview yesterday Jones mentioned they are working with people who are close to creating their own bank 
and making a payment processor for online transactions so maybe there's hope for null


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 2, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> Does the EFF have any teeth anymore? Last I heard from them they got outplayed during the browser wars and now we all have DRM on our browsers.





Markass the Worst said:


> While the EFF doesn't seem to have teeth (browser wars anyone?) this is better than nothing. At the very least it will make trannies seethe and it's always a good thing.


Maybe I'm misremembering the history, but wasn't it the World Wide Web Consortium (W3C) that got played, infiltrated by Google/Microsoft/Facebook/etc. employees, and inserted DRM into web standards?

EFF might have made some ineffectual pronouncements and protests about DRM, but I don't think it really mattered in the long run. All content is susceptible to the analog hole, and every bit of protected media is endlessly pirated across a decentralized ecosystem of pirate streaming sites, torrents, cloud storage drops, etc. Always under attack by the MAFIAA but still thriving.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> Cuz they're just repeating media lies and I have no say over it. What am I supposed to do? Sue them?


No, but if you don't at least argue the point, they'll take that as admission of guilt.

 You _ know_ how their minds work.


----------



## ChefKiss (Dec 2, 2022)

Jonah Hill poster said:


> I just find it rather hard to believe that we need to tell ISPs to stop acting like they are a “Brave New World” style government that gets to silence and suppress freedom of expression/opinion and act as if they are a betterment to society.
> 
> Salman Rushdie said it best:
> 
> View attachment 3984504


Woke spergs have always cheered on muslims trying to murder rushdie, they also supported the Charlie Hebdo attacks. Some people think they just dont understand how limiting free speech is bad, they dont care they want to end people who upset them


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Dec 2, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No, but if you don't at least argue the point, they'll take that as admission of guilt.
> 
> You _ know_ how their minds work.


If you try to argue though, some lapdog like Ben Collins will show up and call you a liar and then every future mainstream article will feature some line like "Joshua Moon, the Kiwi Farms owner, claims X but reporting by MSM disinformation expert Hiredgun Fuckface actually shows that is untrue."

Anything you say will just be twisted agaisnt you, better to just not engage.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 2, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No, but if you don't at least argue the point, they'll take that as admission of guilt.
> 
> You _ know_ how their minds work.


They never let the opposing side get a say in. Have you READ the discussion on the Kiwifarms' wiki page? The powermod who locked editing said essentially "if we need to say the earth is flat in order to say what we want about kiwifarms, then we will say the earth is flat, and if you try and argue that the earth is not flat we will delete that edit."


----------



## 3MMA (Dec 2, 2022)

DrNow said:


> This document is a pretty devastating blow to the aspirations of these censorious scumbags. I talked about wanting a single document that could be easily shared and replicated and *did some writing*





Null said:


> Cuz they're just repeating media lies and I have no say over it. What am I supposed to do? Sue them?


These are both examples of actions, rather than just words. For the former, great, keep writing, doing something is pretty cool. For the latter, keeping this site up through this debacle is a pretty awesome act, it’s doing something. It’s a good move to not let these troons dictate a battles terms, they’ll say what they want, when they want, same as anyone.


MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No, but if you don't at least argue the point, they'll take that as admission of guilt.
> 
> You _ know_ how their minds work.


Fighting each instance of public smearing behooves no one but dickless wonders who now get to set the terms if they are responded to and get attention from each instance of their lies or demands. In a time where many are suffering from severe lack of integrity, actions still speak louder than (especially constant) words. Words and actions matching shows integrity. Speak and act on your own terms. I get what you are saying, and it’s good to speak when you think it’s worth it, with your actions backing you up. As for those troons and others who name reality backwards and force others to go along to get along, the tables always turn.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 2, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No, but if you don't at least argue the point, they'll take that as admission of guilt.
> 
> You _ know_ how their minds work.


In the eyes of the Troon Brigade, we are guilty irrespective of any evidence. They _do not fucking care_ what reality is. If you inconvenience them in any way, you are the enemy, your crimes are infinite, and any action taken against you is justified in their eyes. Don't have any evidence of wrongdoing? Do what the Reddit Jannies do and fucking fabricate it to shut down subs that break no rules and simply annoy them in some way. Can't fucking do that? Get some shithead journo hack who would get laughed out of buzzfeed in any rational world to print your lies until you create a fucking circular logic where you claim something is bad, because wikipedia says so, and the reason is because the wikipedia article cites the news article says you say the thing is bad as proof. They have no responsibilities and infinite time to do this.

Welcome to the totalizing worldview that these deranged clowns prescribe to, and why every single second of existence spent in defiance of them is its own tiny reward.

For what it's worth, the EFF has been building to this a while. The last several times they came out against the Troons' tactics, they got called Nazis in so many words. At this point, the EFF has to realize exactly what a threat these assholes are to absolutely everyone on the internet, themselves included.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 2, 2022)

Because I feel like it:
Christopher Hitchens





Peter Hitchens


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No, but if you don't at least argue the point, they'll take that as admission of guilt.
> 
> You _ know_ how their minds work.


journos are fags. i don't care how their mind works. im not going to bother.


----------



## Dr. Matthew C. Harris (Dec 2, 2022)

Pitbull Victim said:


> If you try to argue though, some lapdog like Ben Collins will show up and call you a liar and then every future mainstream article will feature some line like "Joshua Moon, the Kiwi Farms owner, claims X but reporting by MSM disinformation expert Hiredgun Fuckface actually shows that is untrue."
> 
> Anything you say will just be twisted agaisnt you, better to just not engage.


It's like modern day Pharisees. For one reason or another they've already made their minds up, whatever you say does not matter. And the more you try to stay on the public eye in order to defend yourself the worse it gets, since they don't shy away from employing any number of ad hominems, and other funny fallacies like guilt by association.



> "I didn't do it, here's evidence"
> "You obviously DID do it, stop spreading disinformation, Hiredgun Fuckface's already proven you wrong"
> "Here's even more evidence of why I didn't do it"
> "OMG why are you defending yourself so much? Why don't you just admit guilt? That must mean you hate transwomen that much, that you're a total phobe!"



Among other things, we've seen that pattern of behaviour very clearly in the Rittenhouse trial. You can be objectively 100% correct from the get go, and it will not matter at all. Subpeople like journo scum will leave the metaphorical court madder at you for having had the absolute gall to defend yourself when you're already "morally guilty" of being on the wrong side of herstory.


----------



## libRT (Dec 2, 2022)

Already told chat that these niggas were gay and can't turn away from it.

Avoid at all costs. (P.S. I bought a hoodie from them way back when and I ABSOLUTELY wholeheartedly regret it. If there is some EFF nigga randomly coming across this post years after it was made, fuck you. minecraft yourself cunt.)


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 2, 2022)

Stop Sign said:


> Sorry for double post, but I have a little clarification about the supposed hatred for trannies here on Kiwifarms.
> I haven't read all the threads in the Stinkditch section, but considering what I read, I think that the "KF hates trans people!" statement is completely wrong.
> I haven't seen the farms go after a "normal" (if we could say so) tranny: for normal, I mean a person who decides to transition and go on with his life. I still think that a person who cuts his dick off is mentally ill, but if their mental illness ends there, there's no problem for me: they can do what they want with their bodies.
> 
> ...


so heres the thing anyone who has any form of a brain left can look at this website and and understand this is not some anti trans place its not some place where we all conspire to dox as many trans people as possible and harass them till they off themselves either. im sure some people who use this site do hate trans people and want them dead just like there are people who are racist or sexist or whatever else. 

the thing is however regardless of our opinions on these sorts of topics we all understand the value of free speech. nobody even someone you dont agree with should be prevented from saying whats on their mind. this website is proof that free speech can exist and people can all coexist regardless of their thoughts and feelings on various subjects. 

as far as the people who have threads here or are just talked about ill keep it simple. a regular person would not have a thread here or even be talked about. the people we  have threads on and who we laugh at get this attention for a reason and its not because they are trans. in fact im pretty sure all the trans people that have threads here have something about them that keeps their threads going. like for example keffals is trans sure. but he is also a massive ego maniac who thinks its a good idea to give children bathtub hormones. 

long story short i dont think kiwi farms hates trans people  some of its users might but at the same time some the sites users are also trans themselves. this place is not a hive mind one person doing or thinking a way does not mean we all think that way. the people who accuse us of that are just way too use to their echo chambers on twitter and tumblr where any opinion thats not seen as the right one is purged.


----------



## Instant_Pot_User (Dec 2, 2022)

Jaimas said:


> They _do not fucking care_ what reality is.


Of course the Troons don't care what reality is, they cut their dicks off and claim to be TRUE and HONEST women. I'm hoping that the EFF doesn't crack under a (probably impending) shitstorm from the Usual Suspects.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 2, 2022)

ForTheHoard said:


> I dont get the impression that the EFF is our friend or that I should have any faith in them to stand up to bullies.  We will be one of those exceptions theyre talking about.


I agree. There's a non-zero chance that taking down KF is one of those "rare instances" the EFF is referring to. Anyone that believes the "Protect The Stack" campaign will benefit the Farms is being optimistic at best, and downright delusional at worst.

(yeah, I know Null posted that article from the EFF tut-tutting Cloudflare... but that article comes across as a milquetoast attempt to appease the few remaining old timey EFF members that joined 30 years ago)


----------



## Ridley (Dec 2, 2022)

Tetragrammaton said:


> so heres the thing anyone who has any form of a brain left can look at this website and and understand this is not some anti trans place its not some place where we all conspire to dox as many trans people as possible and harass them till they off themselves either. im sure some people who use this site do hate trans people and want them dead just like there are people who are racist or sexist or whatever else.
> 
> the thing is however regardless of our opinions on these sorts of topics we all understand the value of free speech. nobody even someone you dont agree with should be prevented from saying whats on their mind. this website is proof that free speech can exist and people can all coexist regardless of their thoughts and feelings on various subjects.
> 
> ...


The rapidly-growing enemy of Kiwifarms doesn't give a fuck about anything beyond "me must win, you must lose." If there was a big button that could kill everyone using this website they would absolutely push it. None of them have any interest in ethics, reason, debate. They would bulldoze random or innocent people to get whatever it is they wanted. The only concern for them is collateral damage & there is none when you effectively demonize the bad guy. 

More on-topic EFF is completely pozzed with glownigger cum & will play ball the moment someone holds their donations ransom. If that doesn't work some board member will find their wife or kids killed by the maid. If you have any faith in this group not fagging out I have a bridge to sell you in southwest Nevada.


----------



## Dr. Matthew C. Harris (Dec 2, 2022)

Stop Sign said:


> - is attempting to silence dissent and reasonable discussion about transgenderism;


To expand on that a little bit, I'd say that many people on here like yours truly actually feel bad for regular ass people with a poorly-resolved mental illness/paraphilia being subjected to butchery. I don't want to see trannies, as a whole, suffer. Quite the contrary: if they want to cut their dicks off then sure, go ahead, but do so with informed consent, which is to say, expect a stinkditch that you have to dilate as opposed to I Can't Believe It's not Pussy!  

"Doctors" like that one butcher we have a thread about mutilating their patients, getting paid for it, then fucking off as patient is left with a shitty stinkditch, and nowhere to even talk about it online or offline is perhaps one of the biggest contributors to 41%, and breaks my heart


----------



## George Lucas (Dec 2, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I don't.
> BAM narrative destroyed.


You're a faggot furry who fucks animals.


----------



## Hal (Dec 2, 2022)

A rare white pill  merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 2, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> You're a faggot furry who fucks animals.



That's it, George, you're going down.
You and your waifu.
Link to the Past Zelda-loving negrate harvesting motherfucker.
Gonna give you a heart just to piss you off.


----------



## Muesum Burning Rioter (Dec 2, 2022)

what's the point?, it has already been proven with 8chan and the daily stormer is that all it takes is one loud tranny
even with a world without trannies, EFF is like piss to the wind, in a hurricane, no major ISP will give a shit because they won't be effected and even if they are they won't listen
and what gives that they will magically make an exception for us unlike what cloudflare did?


----------



## Spiral Architect (Dec 2, 2022)

Do they have any real power or is it just "guys this is bad pls stop it " type of campaign?


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Dec 2, 2022)

ACLU and the ADL about to call them Nazis.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Dec 2, 2022)

Remember what is done to your enemies can be done to you.
It's best to let the world  see them who they are unfiltered and unmasked
So the world can decide for it's self if 
They agree with or disagree.
Troons commies and kid fuckers hate the Truth so they hide lie and destroy it for fear of retribution.


----------



## White Peach (Dec 2, 2022)

Just in case anyone is confused about where the EFF is coming from, this link from the OP says:



> Moreover, at the platform level, companies that engage in content moderation consistently reflect and reinforce bias against marginalized communities. Examples abound: Facebook decided, in the midst of the #MeToo movement’s rise, that the statement “men are trash” constitutes hateful speech.



Of all the censorship that Facebook does censoring an anti male phrase is hi lighted as a problem because is biases marginalized communities!!!

Is there any other group they would make this argument for? “Blacks are trash”, “women are trash”, “Jews are trash”.

I hope they are successful in this initiative because it will help us, but ultimately they are pozzed.


----------



## Caroline Farrow (Dec 2, 2022)

I come on here on a Friday night to decompress and laugh and what do I find?

A fine quote from one of the UK’s greatest and most admirable  saints, St Thomas More, from the outstanding Man for All Seasons.

Who said this site wasn’t cultured? I’m not joking, that’s made my day. 

You’re doing the Lord’s work my fellow Kiwis. 

God sneed.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Dec 2, 2022)

JOHN SHRIMP DOE said:


> I want to believe I really do.


Don't.


IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Me too. Me too.


Don't. Let's see them go to court to defend someone whose speech they truly disagree with.


Xiaoren said:


> Taking a stance like this requires unflinching dedication in the face of harsh societal critique, something it seems the EFF can't stand up to. I'm forced to take a position of "I wish you luck", but not really feel anything more than that. I might be compelled to donate in the past, but they lost any of that faith, I think they'll just buckle.


They will buckle, happily and willingly.


robobobo said:


> I wouldn't bet money that the EFF would stand up for us if their backs were really against the wall


They won't stand up for us. Notice how this is timed with Elon Musk banning prominent far-left accounts. It's about salvaging them, not us.


Pee Cola said:


> I agree. There's a non-zero chance that taking down KF is one of those "rare instances" the EFF is referring to. Anyone that believes the "Protect The Stack" campaign will benefit the Farms is being optimistic at best, and downright delusional at worst.


We are that rare exception that deserves to be censored. And yes, people are being delusional for thinking this is something that can benefit KF. 


Spiral Architect said:


> Do they have any real power or is it just "guys this is bad pls stop it " type of campaign?


That's what it is, exactly this. 

Whoever posted this thread, this is what people should be reading about the EFF instead of their websites. 

As I stated before, I do not trust the EFF and none of this will change my mind. I wish I could say more.


----------



## spacko (Dec 2, 2022)

Caroline Farrow said:


> I come on here on a Friday night to decompress and laugh and what do I find?
> 
> A fine quote from one of the UK’s greatest and most admirable  saints, St Thomas More, from the outstanding Man for All Seasons.
> 
> ...



nigger


----------



## Dyn (Dec 2, 2022)

White Peach said:


> Is there any other group they would make this argument for? “Blacks are trash”, “women are trash”, “Jews are trash”.


They would absolutely defend your right to speech for all of those things but "people are being hindered from saying nigger words on the internet won't somebody think of the nigger-sayers" is clearly not the best line of argument to a broader audience.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 2, 2022)

This is very cool. Hopefully the EFF will actually succeed in this endeavour.

Also @Null the word you’re looking for in this context is dissuade, not persuade.


----------



## Diapershit (Dec 2, 2022)

Damn what'll they do if everybody finds out you can be ok with troons without morally cucking yourself and fully bending the knee.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Dec 2, 2022)

White Peach said:


> Just in case anyone is confused about where the EFF is coming from, this link from the OP says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we're not a hivemind it'd be weird to treat the EFF as one.
Their track record is mostly pretty based. But I'm sure they know better than anyone how easily their legitimacy and hard work could be undermined if they get branded an enemy of the jews. Give em some latitude for tact in this shitty era.
Maybe they should have stayed loud this whole time like they used to but I bet there are a lot of zoomers and twitter retards who don't even know what the EFF is now, so that's the current situation for them to navigate if they want to get their mojo back.


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> Cuz they're just repeating media lies and I have no say over it. What am I supposed to do? Sue them?


They will accept nothing less than blind fealty to them. In my opinion, you did the right thing in not stooping to their level for an argument. You laid down your piece and went back to your business, which was getting the site back up.
You remained level-headed in a stressful situation, you didn't bait them or debate them. If you do, you give them a microphone.
The thing they can't handle more than having a point for them to mental gymnastics through is to not take them seriously.
They are a self-solving problem. 

Dumbass image I found, but this is kind of the caliber of what we're up against.
I'm not all too worried about them.


----------



## Meiwaku (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> Cuz they're just repeating media lies and I have no say over it. What am I supposed to do? Sue them?



If you've learned anything from Russel Greer and that other retard woman it's that being annoying is very powerful until you meet someone whose as autistic and annoying as you. In the very least, it makes people mald over finances.

Cons of suing: you're going against giant jews who have lots of money. Expensive for both parties to an extend depending upon the suit type. Emotionally vexing (likely nothing too much worse than what you usually get). 

Pros of suing: it's would be funny.


----------



## Runch (Dec 2, 2022)

Torn between the importance of taking a clear stand and promoting a viewpoint that could attract allies, vs. poking the sleeping bear of ISPs and forcing them to "take a side" which may not work out in anyone's favor.

Putting your cards on the table lets others know what they're up against, where they need to attack, and they don't even need to let anyone else know they're doing it.  Just quietly get more trannies hired into ISPs to pull the levers when instructed.

But I understand the need to reiterate obvious things like this once in a while, or people forget this was ever the policy.


----------



## McSneaks (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> The Internet Is Not Facebook: Why Infrastructure Providers Should Stay Out of Content Policing
> 
> 
> Cloudflare’s recent headline-making decision to refuse its services to KiwiFarms—a site notorious for allowing its users to wage harassment campaigns against trans people—is likely to lead to more calls for infrastructure companies to police online speech. Although EFF would shed no tears at the...
> ...





> a site notorious for allowing its users to wage harassment campaigns against trans people



That's literally a blatant lie though? Yea the rest sounds good, but when you start with something that's literally completely made up, with 0 evidence, which means you never even looked into it but are still speaking on it, doesn't really give much faith that they won't go "BUT NOW THEY ARE LITERALLY MURDERING BABIES IN EXCHANGE FOR ACCOUNTS" and roll.


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Dec 2, 2022)

McSneaks said:


> doesn't really give much faith that they won't go "BUT NOW THEY ARE LITERALLY MURDERING BABIES IN EXCHANGE FOR ACCOUNTS" and roll.


This is such an old tired misconception.
Yes, I have a Kiwifarms account.
Yes, I kill babies, but the two are not connected and frankly I will be offended if all our efforts are only tied into registration.


----------



## The Noise (Dec 2, 2022)

McSneaks said:


> That's literally a blatant lie though? Yea the rest sounds good, but when you start with something that's literally completely made up, with 0 evidence, which means you never even looked into it but are still speaking on it, doesn't really give much faith that they won't go "BUT NOW THEY ARE LITERALLY MURDERING BABIES IN EXCHANGE FOR ACCOUNTS" and roll.



My theory is that they know this but if they say "Kiwifarms isn't bad actually" then people will ignore every other point of their argument and accuse them of being associated with the evil murdering transphobes. Ergo it's good to pretend to pretend to be allied to the popular opinion.

It sucks, but with internet discourse being how it is that's what it's come to.


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 2, 2022)

The Noise said:


> My theory is that they know this but if they say "Kiwifarms isn't bad actually" then people will ignore every other point of their argument and accuse them of being associated with the evil murdering transphobes. Ergo it's good to pretend to pretend to be allied to the popular opinion.
> 
> It sucks, but with internet discourse being how it is that's what it's come to.


Unfortunately even when sucking the tranny cock they are still vilified for daring to suggest stack censorship has consequences that will come to bite them in the ass once the pendulum swings in the other direction.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 2, 2022)

The EFF is maintaining the same position it has for decades. There is no conspiracy or really anything to deep thunk about.


----------



## The Noise (Dec 2, 2022)

Markass the Worst said:


> Unfortunately even when sucking the tranny cock they are still vilified for daring to suggest stack censorship has consequences that will come to bite them in the ass once the pendulum swings in the other direction.



Online trans community has already established that it will not tolerate any criticisms whether or not you walk on eggshells. Just throw their words back in their faces when an authoritarian shithole blocks a trans lifeline website at the ISP level for the same reasons Cloudflare gave for blocking Kiwifarms.


----------



## nym (Dec 2, 2022)

Caroline Farrow said:


> I come on here on a Friday night to decompress and laugh and what do I find?
> 
> A fine quote from one of the UK’s greatest and most admirable  saints, St Thomas More, from the outstanding Man for All Seasons.
> 
> Who said this site wasn’t cultured? I’m not joking, that’s made my day.


Yeah I noted that and loved seeing it too. For those who've never seen it or know nothing about More, that great film is highly recommended, and it's necessary thought in this age where all principles seem to have been lost.
https://flixtor.video/movie/a-man-for-all-seasons-4ypm/1-full 
^should watch tonite if you haven't

------------------

EFF is one of the few that I've donated to, one I still pick out on Humble Bundle when I can, etc. (Doctors Without Borders being my other favorite I guess)... although in the last few years I've heard some disappointing things out of them, thankfully they haven't sacrificed their principled stances on freedoms on the internet. Thank you, EFF.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2022)

Null said:


> journos are fags. i don't care how their mind works. im not going to bother.


The only proper response to these subhuman nematodes is kill yourself you scum.


The Noise said:


> My theory is that they know this but if they say "Kiwifarms isn't bad actually" then people will ignore every other point of their argument and accuse them of being associated with the evil murdering transphobes.


I like when their "Kiwi Farms is really horrible but. . .umm. . ." and then they make it sound pretty fun.  That part's funny.

We all know.  We see your threads hating each other.  And you all use shit you got from the Farms.  You'd never admit it, but you do.

We see you.


----------



## Tomboy Supremacist (Dec 2, 2022)

Another one of the many losses for Queen Keffals


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Dec 2, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> I find it hard to believe that the people this article is aimed at don't already know this, I think they just don't care. The feelings and more importantly reputation of not just people like Long Gone Dong Jones but the whole movement that spawned these freaks is more important than profit or ethics. So good luck with this campaign.
> 
> Also it's fucking hilarious that all the discussion over this site is about troons and how it affects them. No one in the media gives a shit about hundreds of people we discus or alog that aren't dickless clowns.


This is the CWCki forum. All discussion that is not related to Christian Weston Chandler, the hand-drawn original creator of Sonichu, Rosechu, and all other electric hedgehog Pokémon, is strictly against the site’s TOS and should result in an insta-permaban.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Dec 2, 2022)

They're still pretty pozzed but at least they realize it's wrong for ISPs to censor


----------



## Top Skink (Dec 2, 2022)

Caroline Farrow said:


> I come on here on a Friday night to decompress and laugh and what do I find?
> 
> A fine quote from one of the UK’s greatest and most admirable  saints, St Thomas More, from the outstanding Man for All Seasons.
> 
> ...


Man for all seasons is a disturbingly relevant piece of theatre down to specific interactions, I think of the 'you threaten like a dockside bully' bit basically every time i see some fat tranny in a position of power lording it over someone that won't call their horrific axewound a beautiful neovagina. 

But hey, we can all only hope to die with half as good banter on the record as More- "I die the King's good servant, but God's first" is undoubtedly the greatest mortem roast imaginable.


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Dec 2, 2022)

Caroline Farrow said:


> I come on here on a Friday night to decompress and laugh and what do I find?
> 
> A fine quote from one of the UK’s greatest and most admirable  saints, St Thomas More, from the outstanding Man for All Seasons.
> 
> ...



As a cradle Catholic and lifelong fan of St. Gilbert K. Chesterton, may the Lord bless you and all the Kiwis who, whether they know it or not, are doing God's work .



Sparkling Yuzu said:


> They're still pretty pozzed but at least they realize it's wrong for ISPs to censor
> 
> View attachment 3987756



Leave it to the Daily Beast to conflate free speech with Naked Boobies.


----------



## 3MMA (Dec 2, 2022)

Dr. Matthew C. Harris said:


> It's like modern day Pharisees.



Still applies.


----------



## The Noise (Dec 2, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> They're still pretty pozzed but at least they realize it's wrong for ISPs to censor
> 
> View attachment 3987756



I don't doubt it happens but I have yet to see any of these 'X social media was used to organize Y dangerous activity' claims proven with actual, public posts (or even DMs) that were used to coordinate said activities.

And no, journos, some random old geezer on Gab or Parler saying that we should nuke Congress does not count as coordinating a riot.


----------



## TheAntiCoomer (Dec 3, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> They're still pretty pozzed but at least they realize it's wrong for ISPs to censor
> 
> View attachment 3987756


 Its a fair point, right wing sites are pretty bad at keeping free speech because its from the get go an echochamber, but implying that porn isn't somehow disgusting and worthy of censorship is straight up retarded. Journos will write about a bajillion articles about how social media nazis our killing our generation but refuse to talk about how porn usage has fucked up everything about sex.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 3, 2022)

No Batty Boys in Jamaica said:


> This is the CWCki forum. All discussion that is not related to Christian Weston Chandler, the hand-drawn original creator of Sonichu, Rosechu, and all other electric hedgehog Pokémon, is strictly against the site’s TOS and should result in an insta-permaban.


I fully agree.  Except it should be extended to the entire Internet.  No communication should be allowed unless it is about the proletarian struggle to release CHRISTIAN WESTON CHANDLER from his vile durance and wage war on this EVIL SOCIETY.  

Do you support the mighty Chris-Chan?  Or are you a demon?

Think about that, because we're coming to get you kids with your pumped-up kicks.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 3, 2022)

Tomboy Supremacist said:


> Another one of the many losses for Queen Keffals


King* but he's really more of a court jester.


----------



## Balr0g (Dec 3, 2022)

GenericEdgelordSupreme said:


> King* but he's really more of a court jester.


The King without clothes. Which is a horrifying thought in itself.

I wonder if the EPF saw the recent campaigns by No Dong and his dumb puppet Keffals as a sign to stop this. More likely they saw WHO exactly was waging these campaigns and now try to put a lid on it. After all these faggots are not exacxtly the harbinger of moral and if they can do it who is stop stop Nazi's and other scum to do exactly the same? 

Also never forget the Biden Admin had a ministry of truth for a few weeks before they disbanded it again. Never ever think they won't bring it back in another form.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 3, 2022)

Balr0g said:


> The King without clothes. Which is a horrifying thought in itself.
> 
> I wonder if the EPF saw the recent campaigns by No Dong and his dumb puppet Keffals as a sign to stop this. More likely they saw WHO exactly was waging these campaigns and now try to put a lid on it. After all these faggots are not exacxtly the harbinger of moral and if they can do it who is stop stop Nazi's and other scum to do exactly the same?
> 
> Also never forget the Biden Admin had a ministry of truth for a few weeks before they disbanded it again. Never ever think they won't bring it back in another form.


It's just pedophiles trying to control the social narrative in an attempt to perpetuate their existence. They're next in line after trannies for a "civil rights campaign," or perhaps more accurately, _ beside_ them in line. It's disturbing how much success they've had in that area, though.


----------



## Balr0g (Dec 3, 2022)

GenericEdgelordSupreme said:


> It's just pedophiles trying to control the social narrative in an attempt to perpetuate their existence. They're next in line after trannies for a "civil rights campaign," or perhaps more accurately, _ beside_ them in line. It's disturbing how much success they've had in that area, though.


When you have friends in the right places you can do a lot. Just look at the documents Musk publicized: both sides had a conduit to Twitter but it was so heavily tilted to the left they got their wishes fulfilled.


----------



## Hepativore (Dec 3, 2022)

The thing is, though, the EFF is so financially outgunned by the people they are wagging their finger at, I doubt they would be able to stem the tide of censorship and how the internet has turned into the Corpronet. This is because the institutions that they are calling out have massive pools of financial resources to tilt any challenge or legal battle in their favor, often by sheer attrition.

Although the EFF largely seems to have good intentions, the companies that have taken over the internet are just going to flip them the bird and ask "Well, what the fuck are you guys going to do about it?!" and go back to making the internet as sanitized as daytime cable television.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 3, 2022)

Balr0g said:


> When you have friends in the right places you can do a lot. Just look at the documents Musk publicized: both sides had a conduit to Twitter but it was so heavily tilted to the left they got their wishes fulfilled.



I looked into those just now. Good read. I wish I could say I'm surprised, but those types of shenanigans are typical of Big Tech.


----------



## Poxy Fuckwit (Dec 3, 2022)

Came back from a long hiatus from this website just to post this dated but truthful meme lol


----------



## HRT Heisenberg (Dec 3, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> The thing is, though, the EFF is so financially outgunned by the people they are wagging their finger at, I doubt they would be able to stem the tide of censorship and how the internet has turned into the Corpronet. This is because the institutions that they are calling out have massive pools of financial resources to tilt any challenge or legal battle in their favor, often by sheer attrition.


I have no doubts that this is true especially since EFF is merely a nonprofit advocate group. Forgive me if this was talked about somewhere but back when the new setup was deployed many ISPs began blackholing the site, it was suddenly reversed seemingly after people from here started opening tickets. I wonder why they reversed the decision as you say they could probably win any legal battle. My only guesses are they actually do fear legislation in some capacity or the people up top realized censoring for a consent accident enjoyer is retarded. Both scenarios seem a little optimistic so I have a feeling the reason might be somewhere in the middle something else entirely.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 3, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> You are a man of taste and discretion. I fucking love that quote, even if it didn't turn out all too well for More in the end.
> 
> It is not for the speech that they have sought our blood, but because we would not bend to the trannies.


It profiteth a man not that he should gain the whole world for his soul... But for Keffels.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 3, 2022)

Maybe it's a bit too soon, especially given that this announcement was dropped late on a Friday... but I tried doing a search to see if any tech-related news sites have reported on the EFF's Protect The Stack campaign. I came back empty-handed.

Somehow I don't think this will change much over the coming days or weeks.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 3, 2022)

Something I think most of us should find heartening is how much the Social Media landscape is changing, and slowly, shifting away from the paradigms that formed the majority of the problems we have now. Reddit remains a shithole, but Twitter's buyout by Elon Musk has effectively nixed one of the largest pressuring tools our enemies have. Facebook has lost nearly a Trillion dollars this year and is increasingly shedding staff, and while Google's been staffed by true believers, it's also taken it in the ass economically.

The ecosystem the EFF is deploying its Protect the Stack campaign onto isn't the one from 2020, from last year, or even six months ago. I can remember when a good chunk of this site was doomposting about Musk not actually going to buy Twitter, and how the usual suspects were going to own the discourse forever. Times change. Paradigms change, and as the old saying goes, no king lives forever. The EFF has been around for decades and understands this. We may not like the fact the stances they take, but they are willing to show principle in the face of people who demand they abandon that principle for expedience, and that's some fortitude above what we tend to see on the modern Internet.

The Internet landscape as we know it is changing, and the troons - at this point the most minor of vocal minorities, who corrode every community they come into contact with, and actively damage the Internet as we know it, are slowly losing their footholds in this landscape. Endurance and cohesion has never been their main weapon; it's been their ability to backchannel and get what they want through blatant nepotism, abuse the system in ways they don't face ramifications for, or be useful idiots for the front of greater evils. But they inevitably destroy their own communities, and the wider Internet does not want them (watch what happened after the fall of NeoGAF or the Twitter buyout as they found that the wider Internet fucking hated their guts).

They've been able to control paradigms for years, and I daresay, while we may be a long way off from it, we are seeing a shift in the winds, one that might ultimately blow our way for a change. It's the nature of people on this site, after being hurt so many times by the broader world we inhabit, to brace against the storm and see the worst in things, but the last few years have given me ample reasons to be hopeful even in the face of that, and we'll face it together, shitposting and making dank memes all the while.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 3, 2022)

Cindy Cohn - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



EFF's (((Executive Director)))

tell me again how our civil liberties are in good hands.
(Also served on several United Nations boards).


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Dec 3, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> It profiteth a man not that he should gain the whole world for his soul... But for Keffels.


Keffals had a soul?


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 3, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Keffals had a soul?


So @teriyakiburns was referencing A Man For All Seasons. Near the end of the film when Sir Thomas Moore has been betrayed by one of his associates and said associate is leaving the court room after lying under oath, Sir Thomas Moore notices a chain of office around his betrayer's neck. He stops him and asks what it is and is told that his betrayer has been made "Attorney General of Wales" (iirc). He comments dryly that "it profiteth a man not to give his soul for the whole world. But for Wales...!"

It's one of the most snarky lines in movie history.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Dec 3, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> He comments dryly that "it profiteth a man not to give his soul for the whole world. But for Wales...!"
> 
> It's one of the most snarky lines in movie history.


I thought you were talking directly about Matthew 16:26 or Mark 8:36 (or the slightly different version in Luke 9:25).


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 3, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Cindy Cohn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure she's just an ugly woman, not a troon. No male secondary sex characteristics and I learned from an anti-NSA video presentation she did that her voice sounds like that of a real woman. Never heard of her before today so I can't say with confidence our civil liberties are in *good* hands, but the situation could certainly be worse.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 3, 2022)

GenericEdgelordSupreme said:


> I'm pretty sure she's just an ugly woman, not a troon. No male secondary sex characteristics and I learned from an anti-NSA video presentation she did that her voice sounds like that of a real woman. Never heard of her before today so I can't say with confidence our civil liberties are in *good* hands, but the situation could certainly be worse.



They have issue with her being Jewish.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 3, 2022)

Slap47 said:


> They have issue with her being Jewish.


Hate the kikery, not the kike.

...okay, sometimes hate the kike too. It depends on the individual. It would be a mitzvah if she can be a mensch and save our tuchuses from the possible end of the First Amendment.


----------



## Karen (Dec 3, 2022)

It's a Christmas Miracle.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 3, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Keffals had a soul?


One bound for hell, yes.


----------



## Foxxo (Dec 3, 2022)

Word the blurb better, please. Until I noticed the "from", I thought this was us getting EFFed.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Dec 3, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> Word the blurb better, please. Until I noticed the "from", I thought this was us getting EFFed.


The Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF), a 32-year-old American non-profit living in his mother's basement, has launched a campaign to confuse people who ain't read good.


----------



## Glowie (Dec 3, 2022)

Electronic Faggot Foundation

It's freedom for all or none, once you allow government and ISP to censor sites for disagreeable content, you're getting closer and closer to Iran or China tier censorship.

Road to hell is paved with troon intentions


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Dec 3, 2022)

Involuntary Celebrity said:


> If we're not a hivemind it'd be weird to treat the EFF as one.
> Their track record is mostly pretty based. But I'm sure they know better than anyone how easily their legitimacy and hard work could be undermined if they get branded an enemy of the jews. Give em some latitude for tact in this shitty era.
> Maybe they should have stayed loud this whole time like they used to but I bet there are a lot of zoomers and twitter retards who don't even know what the EFF is now, so that's the current situation for them to navigate if they want to get their mojo back.





The Noise said:


> My theory is that they know this but if they say "Kiwifarms isn't bad actually" then people will ignore every other point of their argument and accuse them of being associated with the evil murdering transphobes. Ergo it's good to pretend to pretend to be allied to the popular opinion.
> 
> It sucks, but with internet discourse being how it is that's what it's come to.





Balr0g said:


> I wonder if the EPF saw the recent campaigns by No Dong and his dumb puppet Keffals as a sign to stop this. More likely they saw WHO exactly was waging these campaigns and now try to put a lid on it. After all these faggots are not exacxtly the harbinger of moral and if they can do it who is stop stop Nazi's and other scum to do exactly the same?



The EFF's argument about sites like KF that are targeted via backbones boils down to: don't deal with the KFs of this world internally through the abuse reporting process or other informal means. Instead, go ahead and criminalize the discussion of any public figure under the guise of "fighting online harassment" or "protecting minorities against hate speech", so that you can forego the backbones and instead easily and readily prosecute these "cyberterrorists" directly over their free speech and allow foreign governments to continue to chip away at the 1A above the board and legally. The EFF is not asking for an end to the crackdown but an escalation and formalization of the crackdown through the criminalization of "speech acts". As others in this thread pointed out, it isn't exactly something new for backbones to be targeted with censorship requests, it goes all the way back to the 1990s with the Nuremberg Files. The EFF had 25 years to actually do something about this problem which they are long aware of. They had ample opportunity to do something substantial other than just claiming they're pro Net Neutrality on paper.

I wish people would actually pay close attention to what the EFF are saying rather than assuming that the EFF is supposedly doing our bidding. They're really not. This new EFF site was launched right after Elon Musk banned prominent far-left accounts like CrimeThINC. It's about protecting CrimeThINC's right to post things like Molotov cocktail tutorials - which tutorials were literally being tweeted out by mainstream journalists even at the start of the Ukraine war - on their website and still avoid getting blocked by backbones over "cyberterrorism".


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Dec 3, 2022)

It's about time someone did because once you get past pure political wankery, nobody else is really even pretending that they think network level censorship is the end of the internet and free speech as a (functional) whole, let alone that it needs to be completely off the table! Hell, most media, politicians and companies speak and treat censorship like a needed public good now.

As for the EEF themselves.. I always read their "legal exception" arguments as a smart read of the room... We are in an era and climate where there is almost no room to argue against certain things, at least not overtly. I saw the legal argument as more of a cover than any kind of argument in favor of actual laws. Basically "if these things are illegal or need to be, then lets deal with them legally, if not, then it shouldn't be up to private companies to censor things." Not simply an argument for actual laws. (which they themselves know perfectly well are unconstitutional) It's a cleaver dodge of an already loaded emotional fallacy argument for censorship.  That's just my opinion. Mostly born out of the fact that if you are a "true believer" or a virtue signaling pussy, there is no room for any argument, logical or otherwise, for not using any and every means to censor sites like the farms. In fact one only needs to take a look at the twitter or reddit discussions of their articles over this to see that they are being painted as "pro-nazis" "pro-hate" and "pro-death of letter people" over simply just pointing out the danger in network level censorship.


On somewhat of a side note.. It doesn't get talked about much but it should.. This whole mess and the crap we've went through in the last months should be a wake up call to anyone who still never grasped why "hate" and other wrongthink language inserted "harmlessly" into just about every single ToS was such a dangerous thing from the beginning. It may have seemed like mere virtue signaling to most, and likely the companies themselves, but as we've seen in the past months... much like with all such progressive dogma and talking points, it was always a means to an end. In the future. A weak spot to exploit, but only if you are loud and well connected (media/politics/business) enough. Otherwise it's business as usual. Think about how many companies in the last few months, were forced to exercise their "wrongthink" terms for the first time, and how that cat is likely not going back in the bag easily going forward now.

Stupid little trivialities DO in fact matter... Not everyone bitching about stuff is doing it out of some sort of petty political crusade or tinfoil hat bullshit! Give people like the current gen of progressives an inch and they will always plan to take that mile and more later with it!


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 3, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> The EFF's argument about sites like KF that are targeted via backbones boils down to: don't deal with the KFs of this world internally through the abuse reporting process or other informal means. Instead, go ahead and criminalize the discussion of any public figure under the guise of "fighting online harassment" or "protecting minorities against hate speech", so that you can forego the backbones and instead easily and readily prosecute these "cyberterrorists" directly over their free speech and allow foreign governments to continue to chip away at the 1A above the board and legally. The EFF is not asking for an end to the crackdown but an escalation and formalization of the crackdown through the criminalization of "speech acts". As others in this thread pointed out, it isn't exactly something new for backbones to be targeted with censorship requests, it goes all the way back to the 1990s with the Nuremberg Files. The EFF had 25 years to actually do something about this problem which they are long aware of. They had ample opportunity to do something substantial other than just claiming they're pro Net Neutrality on paper.
> 
> I wish people would actually pay close attention to what the EFF are saying rather than assuming that the EFF is supposedly doing our bidding. They're really not. This new EFF site was launched right after Elon Musk banned prominent far-left accounts like CrimeThINC. It's about protecting CrimeThINC's right to post things like Molotov cocktail tutorials - which tutorials were literally being tweeted out by mainstream journalists even at the start of the Ukraine war - on their website and still avoid getting blocked by backbones over "cyberterrorism".


Bingo.
The new political order has nothing to do with protecting our civil liberties. Those left the building as far back as The War On Drugs.
The Patriot Act sealed it further. The ACLU did nothing then, the EFF does nothing now.
Want to seize property and imprison someone without a trial? Call them a terrorist.
Want to censor a political rival? Pay (bribe) a social media 'moderator(s)'.
The EFF realizes this, now they just want to become the Gatekeepers. 
Unfortunately, they have been sleeping. The social media giants became the defacto Gatekeepers.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Kyuss (Dec 4, 2022)

Is it 2012 again?
Time really is a circle.


----------



## nya002 (Dec 4, 2022)

"to persuade ISPs ----away---- from censoring" or better

"to dissuade ISPs from"

the Grammar Autism Police never sleeps
thank you citizen for your cooperation


----------



## George Floyd (Dec 4, 2022)

(((except in rare cases)))

Had to include an escape hatch.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 4, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> The EFF's argument about sites like KF that are targeted via backbones boils down to: don't deal with the KFs of this world internally through the abuse reporting process or other informal means. Instead, go ahead and criminalize the discussion of any public figure under the guise of "fighting online harassment" or "protecting minorities against hate speech", so that you can forego the backbones and instead easily and readily prosecute these "cyberterrorists" directly over their free speech and allow foreign governments to continue to chip away at the 1A above the board and legally. The EFF is not asking for an end to the crackdown but an escalation and formalization of the crackdown through the criminalization of "speech acts". As others in this thread pointed out, it isn't exactly something new for backbones to be targeted with censorship requests, it goes all the way back to the 1990s with the Nuremberg Files. The EFF had 25 years to actually do something about this problem which they are long aware of. They had ample opportunity to do something substantial other than just claiming they're pro Net Neutrality on paper.
> 
> I wish people would actually pay close attention to what the EFF are saying rather than assuming that the EFF is supposedly doing our bidding. They're really not. This new EFF site was launched right after Elon Musk banned prominent far-left accounts like CrimeThINC. It's about protecting CrimeThINC's right to post things like Molotov cocktail tutorials - which tutorials were literally being tweeted out by mainstream journalists even at the start of the Ukraine war - on their website and still avoid getting blocked by backbones over "cyberterrorism".


Neither should be criminalized or censored. What if you just like blowing shit up or setting things on fire in your back yard for fun? That isn't terrorizing anyone. Freedom of speech works both ways. In order to preserve our right to say niggerfaggot, we need to also allow obnoxious antifa lefties to learn how to make improvised weapons by stealing from mommy and daddy's liquor cabinet.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Dec 4, 2022)

GenericEdgelordSupreme said:


> In order to preserve our right to say niggerfaggot, we need to also allow obnoxious antifa lefties to learn how to make improvised weapons by stealing from mommy and daddy's liquor cabinet.


The point of my example wasn't to make an argument the likes of "why can the one side get away with saying X but then then other side can't even Y which less worse than saying X". My point is that the EFF and other supposedly progressive organizations have completely rejected the idea of everyone having the same rights. The EFF does not believe that anyone has a right to post a molotov cocktail tutorial. They think that a journalist - ie, someone who has been already been anointed by the system - has a right to post a molotov cocktail tutorial, because they are supposedly doing so in favour of a war that has been given the imprimatur of legitimacy by the system.  But you the slave citizen can rightly be criminalized for doing the same. And the EFF is OK with an such "exception" being made for the majority for the sake of preserving the free speech of an anointed minority (journalists). The EFF don't want to protect the speech of the average person, they want to protect those whose interests align with their own, which is fellow anointed ones.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 4, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> The point of my example wasn't to make an argument the likes of "why can the one side get away with saying X but then then other side can't even Y which less worse than saying X". My point is that the EFF and other supposedly progressive organizations have completely rejected the idea of everyone having the same rights. The EFF does not believe that anyone has a right to post a molotov cocktail tutorial. They think that a journalist - ie, someone who has been already been anointed by the system - has a right to post a molotov cocktail tutorial, because they are supposedly doing so in favour of a war that has been given the imprimatur of legitimacy by the system.  But you the slave citizen can rightly be criminalized for doing the same. And the EFF is OK with an such "exception" being made for the majority for the sake of preserving the free speech of an anointed minority (journalists). The EFF don't want to protect the speech of the average person, they want to protect those whose interests align with their own, which is fellow anointed ones.


That is certainly harder to defend. I didn't get that impression from the one article I read, but I did only read the one article. If that's their stance, fuck 'em all to death. Journoscum deserve less rights than the average person, not more. (However, for the sake of fairness, I could live with them having exactly the same amount of rights as me.)


----------



## Kendrick (Dec 4, 2022)

I feel like the only "except in rare case" could be reworded quite specifically:

"Come back with a court order."


----------



## Greasy Goblin (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm too autistic to go outside and do actual activism, but I can throw $200 at a group like this that actually seems able to make a difference. Thanks for making/stickying this thread.


----------



## MySonDavid (Dec 5, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> Word the blurb better, please. Until I noticed the "from", I thought this was us getting EFFed.


Yeah, it should be _dissuade_. Typically you _dissuade_ someone _from _doing something and _persuade_ someone _to _do something. You could persuade someone to not do something but "persuade from" is just weird as shit.


----------



## Northern Blockhead (Dec 5, 2022)

Makes sense. They are one of the loudest proponents of a net for all, and understand that by allowing ISP's to take down "Problematic" sites, that it would create a slippery slope.


----------



## Rent Tin (Dec 5, 2022)

I don't like to pile on with negativity when it isn't deserved, but I am extremely skeptical of any organization or person purporting that the Farms should remain around after the backstabbing Matthew Prince did.

Actions speak louder than words, so we will see what they do.  (I'm sure we are viewed as one of the exceptions they mention)


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 6, 2022)

Rent Tin said:


> Actions speak louder than words, so we will see what they do.  (I'm sure we are viewed as one of the exceptions they mention)


Null posted the article where they specifically brought up kiwifarms and cloudflare. I wouldn't call it the most dramatic defense of free expression but they didn't have to say anything at all. It would seem that they're at least becoming increasingly worried by the deplatforming, even if it is currently kiwifarms.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 6, 2022)

I sent the EFF and Protect the Stack press releases to one tech news outlet that might cover them, even several days late. Actually, there's another one I can try.

Did anybody cover it? I don't blame them if they didn't bother. These grand EFF pronouncements are easy to miss.


----------



## Ghjkl63 (Dec 6, 2022)

Terminally online troons mad


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Dec 6, 2022)

For those of you who apparently have pinned such high hopes on the EFF helping KF, I submit the following excerpt from a January 1st 2020 MATI podcast I listened to for the first time today, wherein Joshua Moon talks about receiving a Grand Jury subpoena in 2019, so he contacts the EFF about it: 








> Um, the Federal Grand Jury subpoena... I didn't know what to do about this. And I tried contacting a ton of people to try and figure out what to do about this, and I if could not surrender information, and it just didn't happen. I contacted everything I could think of, and nobody got back to me in time for it. So I ended up basically getting them what they asked for. I had reduced records, but for the time, I had an archive of the site, for the day they were asking. So I had the IP [address] that they were asking for. I really didn't want to give it to them. I was hoping I could contest it, cos I was thinking that the archive wasn't a record kept in the usual business. It was a strange back-up, just in case. But I didn't wanna fuck around with the court system, I didn't wanna withold information that was subpoenaed. So I ended up having to give it to them. I am a snitch. It sucks. It really sucked, it was very stressful. It was extremely stressful. This, I wanna say, that this was more stressful than the Christchurch stuff. Cos the CH stuff, it was a foreign government, they didn't really have that much power, and I didn't have anything to worry about besides keeping the site up. With this, it was my government, and it seemed unconstitutional. The post they were asking information about is this: [shows post, Oct 8, 2019] because it was about the shooting in Germany, and the guy reposted the manifesto and stuff. And they wanted his IP address, associated with it. And it's like, there's nothing illegal about reposting a .pdf file or a picture, you know? So the whole thing seemed completely unfair to me. I contacted a couple of attorneys. I contacted the EFF, asking for help. They gave me... they sent an e-mail out to their list of lawyers asking if anyone would look into it. None of them got back to me, which is disheartening. And I just gave them what they wanted, to fuck off. But I told them, I would post it, if it didn't... actually, I e-mailed the guy - here's my audacity - I e-mailed him and I said - cos he very explicitly asked that I don't publish the subpoena, publicly without contacting him first (which is just a request, not a demand) - but I obliged it, cos I didn't have representation, I wasn't gonna get it.



The EFF wouldn't even help him with a Grand Jury subpoena in 2019, so what makes you think they'd be more willing to help now?


----------



## Fatniggo1488 (Dec 6, 2022)

ForTheHoard said:


> I dont get the impression that the EFF is our friend or that I should have any faith in them to stand up to bullies.  We will be one of those exceptions theyre talking about.


Frankly, I think they're going to grift long enough to gain relevance and then shit all over places like the farms.  

Furthermore, I think if you simply jewgle "goldman v. breitbart" you'll get an idea of what sort of organization the (((eff))) is.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 9, 2022)

Fatniggo1488 said:


> Frankly, I think they're going to grift long enough to gain relevance and then shit all over places like the farms.
> 
> Furthermore, I think if you simply jewgle "goldman v. breitbart" you'll get an idea of what sort of organization the (((eff))) is.


I found their amicus brief and they seem to be defending Breitbart. They argue that the "server test" (links are ok) should be applied instead of the "incorporation test" (which is what Goldman wants). They bring up some pretty good points about if someone embeds a link, then the person hosting the server starts serving up copyright infringing content without the linker's knowledge, then it fucks them over even if they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Kees H (Dec 9, 2022)

Xiphias said:


> I found their amicus brief and they seem to be defending Breitbart. They argue that the "server test" (links are ok) should be applied instead of the "incorporation test" (which is what Goldman wants). They bring up some pretty good points about if someone embeds a link, then the person hosting the server starts serving up copyright infringing content without the linker's knowledge, then it fucks them over even if they didn't do anything wrong.


(Bit of a powerlevel, I apologize frens)
Due to being involved in the hosting market at that time the company I was employed by was following this case pretty well, and I believe the EFF did a good job here. Ofcourse they won't say "we love Breitbart uWu" but their amicus brief and other correspondence with the court was fair and not too colored in favor of Goldman. They just plainly stated facts as far as I know, and they were indeed as Xiphias said defending Breitbarts rights pretty well.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 11, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> The EFF wouldn't even help him with a Grand Jury subpoena in 2019, so what makes you think they'd be more willing to help now?


Because not even God can stop a grand jury subpoena.  It would have been a complete waste of time.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> The EFF wouldn't even help him with a Grand Jury subpoena


That's a lot like saying "They wouldn't even help him when a nuclear bomb was forcibly inserted into his asshole and then detonated".


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 11, 2022)

Dyn said:


> That's a lot like saying "They wouldn't even help him when a nuclear bomb was forcibly inserted into his asshole and then detonated".


They could have sent thoughts and prayers, at the very least.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 22, 2022)

EFF launched a campaign and the target audience did not care one bit. 

EDIT: See how cucked they are.


----------

